# [Spanish NR] 7.61 3x3 average + 6.58 Single - Dario Roa



## DarioRubik (Mar 2, 2015)

Finally got a sub-8 average in comp!






Also, in the last three solves I zommed in slightly and then added the timer on the top. Tell me if you like it better than leaving it as is (just like the first two solves). 

Got the single in the first round too (though this can easily be improved):







Hope you enjoy them both!


----------



## imvelox (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome very gj!!


----------



## Username (Mar 2, 2015)

been waiting for you to get this


----------



## APdRF (Mar 2, 2015)

You're so inspirational Dario, keep getting better!


----------



## CHJ (Mar 2, 2015)

u wot m8.....

just incredible, its near impossible to miss how good your progression is


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 2, 2015)

So consistent! I am barely sub 11


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations! 11th person to get a sub 8 average


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Mar 3, 2015)

Really impressive!


----------



## BboyArchon (Mar 3, 2015)

YESSSSSSS  The timer on top is a good idea so you can zoom a bit without missing the time. Road to sub7  ¿Are you going to Zaragoza open?


----------



## G2013 (Mar 3, 2015)

Felicitaciones, Dario!


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2015)

*Dario Roa Sánchez* - 7.61 3x3 NR av5 & 6.58 3x3 NR single - Montgròs Open 2015



Spoiler: 7.61 3x3 NR av5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 F2 L F2 R2 B D L' U L B'

z2 // inspection
R' F D2 R' F' D // cross
y U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.25	47	6.48	53	7.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.92	10	5.21	11	5.73		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	35.7%	33.3%
F2L	4.38	28	6.39	33	7.53		F2L/Total	60.4%	59.6%	62.3%
LL	2.87	19	6.62	20	6.97		LL/Total	39.6%	40.4%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 F2 L F2 R2 B D L' U L B'

z2 // inspection
R' F D2 R' F' y D // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U l' U R' D D R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' F U F' R2 D L B U'

y x2 // inspection
L R D L' // cross
y' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
R' y U' L' U L F // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
// View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.61	60	7.88	66	8.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.44	8	5.56	9	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	29.4%	22.2%	22.0%
F2L	4.90	36	7.35	41	8.37		F2L/Total	64.4%	60.0%	62.1%
LL	2.71	24	8.86	25	9.23		LL/Total	35.6%	40.0%	37.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' F U F' R2 D L B U'

y x2 // inspection
L R D L' // cross
y' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U L' U U' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' R' y U' L' U L F // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L U B R' D' L2 F' L' B' L

x2 // inspection
F' L R F D L' D' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U' L F' L' U' L F L' F' U F // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.56	50	6.61	56	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.12	10	4.72	10	4.72		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	27.0%	23.8%
F2L	5.66	37	6.54	42	7.42		F2L/Total	74.9%	74.0%	75.0%
LL	1.90	13	6.84	14	7.37		LL/Total	25.1%	26.0%	25.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L U B R' D' L2 F' L' B' L

x2 // inspection
F' L R F D L' D' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U L U U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U U' U' L F' L' U' L F L' F' U F // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' B D2 L2 F' R2 L' F' R' D F' D2 F U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F

y2 x // inspection
U L U D' l D L' U' D' L U' L2' B L // Xcross
y U L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' (L' U L U')2 L' U L // 4th pair
U R' y U' L' U L F // OLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.27	60	6.47	69	7.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.64	13	4.92	15	5.68		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	34.2%	33.3%
F2L	6.47	38	5.87	45	6.96		F2L/Total	69.8%	63.3%	65.2%
LL	2.80	22	7.86	24	8.57		LL/Total	30.2%	36.7%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' B D2 L2 F' R2 L' F' R' D F' D2 F U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F

y2 x // inspection
U L U D' l D L' U' D' L U' L' L' B L // Xcross
U' U U' U' U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' (L' U L U')2 L' U L // 4th pair
U R' y U' L' U L F // OLL
U U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L' F R U' L U R2 B' D'

x2 // inspection
U' x' L D' R2 r' D R D' // cross
y U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.66	48	6.27	57	7.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.87	12	6.42	14	7.49		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	46.2%	41.2%
F2L	4.54	26	5.73	34	7.49		F2L/Total	59.3%	54.2%	59.6%
LL	3.12	22	7.05	23	7.37		LL/Total	40.7%	45.8%	40.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L' F R U' L U R2 B' D'

x2 // inspection
U' x' L D' R2 r' D R D' // cross
y U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U y U U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL(CP)
R R' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.61	52.67	6.92	59.67	7.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.81	10.00	5.52	11.00	6.08		Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	30.3%	28.2%
F2L	5.03	33.00	6.56	39.00	7.75		F2L/Total	66.1%	62.7%	65.4%
LL	2.58	19.67	7.63	20.67	8.02		LL/Total	33.9%	37.3%	34.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.87	53.00	6.73	60.20	7.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.00	10.60	5.31	11.80	5.91		Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	32.1%	30.3%
F2L	5.19	33.00	6.36	39.00	7.51		F2L/Total	65.9%	62.3%	64.8%
LL	2.68	20.00	7.46	21.20	7.91		LL/Total	34.1%	37.7%	35.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.25	47	7.88	53	8.67[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.44	8	6.42	9	7.49
F2L	4.38	26	7.35	33	8.37
LL	1.90	13	8.86	14	9.23
```









Spoiler: 6.58 3x3 NR single






Spoiler: Video










 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 D' B' R' F' R' D' R F2 L F2

R' F y R' U' R D2 F' // Xcross
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.58	50	7.60	52	7.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.54	7	4.55	8	5.19		Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	25.9%	27.6%
F2L	4.07	27	6.63	29	7.13		F2L/Total	61.9%	54.0%	55.8%
LL	2.51	23	9.16	23	9.16		LL/Total	38.1%	46.0%	44.2%
```


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

Brest said:


> reconstructions


Interesting to see how much higher his TPS is compared to Haowei's. Is Dario a fast turner, or is Haowei just very efficient?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> Interesting to see how much higher his TPS is compared to Haowei's. Is Dario a fast turner, or is Haowei just very efficient?



It might just have been luck, I wouldn't base estimate move counts on such a small sample size.


----------

